# Coffee Rub Antelope



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This interesting rub lends itself to game meat nicely and if you like coffee, you'll love this one. The picture below shows an antelope shoulder roast, left, and a piece of elk brisket; right, cooked with coffee rub.


*2 lb - Antelope roast

Rub ingredients:
1/4 cup - finely ground coffee 
2/3 cup - brown sugar
2 tbsp - chili powder
2 tbsp - paprika
1 tbsp - Worcestershire powder
1 tsp - ground sage
1 tsp - onion powder
¼ tsp - cayenne*

Remove meat from refrigerator at least 4 hours before cooking. 
Mix all the coffee rub ingredients in a bowl and rub generously on meat.
If you don't have Worcestershire powder, sprinkle Worcestershire sauce on meat before adding any rub.
Poke meat with a fork about 10 times on each side.
Allow to stand for 15 minutes and add more rub.
Preheat oven to 400 °.
Place meat into a roasting tin. 
Broil in oven, uncovered, for 30 to 40 minutes.

Circle the meat with some veggies, like onions and green peppers, and roast them while you're at it!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks and sounds very tasty!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Dang!


----------

